# Windows 7 Asus M2A-VM Raid Drivers



## fatmike23 (Jul 3, 2009)

As the title says, I am in DESPERATE need of Windows 7 Asus M2A-VM Raid Drivers.  The vista and XP ones do not work.  The beta version of the drivers on the Asus website do not work neither.  Google is hopeless on this one.

If anyone has this driver, you would be my god!  hahah please respond quickly.  I need to format due to 2 hour reset BS thing happening with Windows beta 7000  - kinda stupid but understandable.


----------



## thraxed (Jul 3, 2009)

Did you try Intel, they have a new chipset drivers for windows 7.


----------



## fatmike23 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if you are referring to the chipset sb600/690g but if you are, I really need a link to download the win7 raid drivers.  I am very lost in all of this.

I've tried looking for sb600/690g win7 raid drivers and nothing.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 4, 2009)

I checked ATI's/AMD's web site, and the latest RAID driver that I could find for Windows 7 is version 9.6, released 6-15-2009:

32-bit

64-bit

Scroll down to the "Additional Downloads" section and you'll see the South Bridge and RAID drivers.


----------



## fatmike23 (Jul 5, 2009)

Without sounding like a newb, usually raid drivers are .inf files that are used during the installation of Windows (load drivers button).  This is a .exe file...  That is where I am confused.  Thank you for your advice.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 5, 2009)

It is an executable that automatically installs the driver .inf file and possibly any software that goes with it.  .exe files are the basis of every program that you launch, stands for executable or something like that.


----------



## fatmike23 (Jul 5, 2009)

I will try this and if it works, well then I owe you a drink or something hahaha.  Thank you for your prompt responses folks.


----------



## fatmike23 (Jul 5, 2009)

I understand what a .exe file does but it needs to load as a driver at the beginning of the windows installation.  Windows needs the right driver so that raid 0 will work.  I have a diploma in Computer Systems at a recognized college so I am not an idiot.  I picked up my hardware manual and I am doing this right.  I will describe my steps:

- 2 x HDD's plugged into slot 1 and 2 (color coded) and unplugged 500gig HDD (slot 3)
- enter BIOS, set SATA/RAID enabled
- save and exit BIOS
- restarts, ctrl-F to enter raid controller
- create raid array 0 by deleting logical drives and create a new array
- ctrl-F utility recognizes the raid 0 configuration
***  These steps above work wonderfully for windows XP and Vista raid 0.  I had the right drivers, and it loaded just fine.
- Enter Windows RC 1 setup
- new custom install option
- no HDD's listed at all (because no drivers are loaded for RAID)
- "Load Driver" button - selected your 32-bit link .exe driver.  "driver no found"
*** I confirmed in windows that the .exe is in the disk and I did a data check after burning it without a problem
***  The load driver button works wonderfully in XP and Vista for raid 0, that rules out everything but a faulty driver.

I was kind of disappointed that the .exe did not work.  This isn't rocket science.  I say it is the driver.  Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 5, 2009)

@fatmike23,

Rather than formatting, have you tried this?


----------



## fatmike23 (Jul 5, 2009)

I decided to format entirely to RC1 as it is recommended by Microsoft.  I was unable to do raid so i'm sitting with one of my 10k drives as the primary partition.  Also, I noticed minor issues are now gone with my O/S.  Things are smoother, and no it is not because it removed all the clutter from the system.  Safari had a dumb issue that is now gone.  The new themes and backgrounds are nice (minor).  IE8 actually works, although it is my 3rd backup browser.  Unimportant things are fixed hahah

I format every 2 months or so.  I also do extensive system maintenance.  But I do thank you for the recommendation.  The 2 hour restart thing was quite an experience hahah ohh Microsoft, you really have a funny way of doing things.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortuantely, ATI doesn't release the drivers in a ZIP file. This makes it a pain to use the drivers at installation. It's possible to do this, but it will require some extra work on your part. Note: I haven't used these drivers, so I'm making educated guesses as a system installer.

First, a correction. The 32-bit and 64-bit driver installation programs are the same; one EXE contains both drivers.

You need another PC to proceed. It doesn't have to be a Windows 7 machine.

Run the RAID installer and unpack the files to your hard drive. If you get a couple complaints early on, just ignore them. Cancel the installation as soon as you get a chance. You can find the RAID drivers in these folders:

C:\ATI\Support\9-6_vista32-64_raid\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\SB6xx\RAID
LHA -- 32-bit
LHA64A -- 64-bit​
Since I haven't used these drivers, I don't know if you need to install the South Bridge drivers along with the RAID drivers. If you do, run the SB installer and look for the drivers in these folders:

C:\ATI\Support\9-6_vista32-64_sb\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\SB6xx\IDEATA133
LHA -- 32-bit
LHA64A -- 64-bit​
Copy the drivers to removable media (floppy disk, flash drive, etc.) and tell Windows 7 to look there during installation. Give it a shot and let us know if it does the trick.


----------



## JessicaD (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatmike23,

Have you tried checking the forums and threads over at Microsoft? Microsoft does have an official Windows 7 RC Support Forum located here http://tinyurl.com/9fhdl5 . It is supported by product specialists as well as engineers and support teams. You may want to ask around there as well.

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------

